# Arriving in Manila June 2nd



## adlancanada (8 mo ago)

Hi All
I am coming back and hoping I have all my documentation. Including :
1 Insurance for Covid for 1 month $2,000,000.
2.Fully Vaccinated Q Code from the Philippines.
3Throw away ticket in 60 days.
Will get registered within 3 days of departure on the one pass app .
Will get tested with 24 hrs of flight.
Isn't flying so much fun now ?

Anything new please let me know. Regards.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

adlancanada said:


> Hi All
> I am coming back and hoping I have all my documentation. Including :
> 1 Insurance for Covid for 1 month $2,000,000.
> 2.Fully Vaccinated Q Code from the Philippines.
> ...


The throw away ticket needs to be within 30 days.


----------



## adlancanada (8 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> The throw away ticket needs to be within 30 days.


I was worried about that, I can extend it, Do you think its necessary ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

adlancanada said:


> I was worried about that, I can extend it, Do you think its necessary ?


The requirement is less than 30 days, you get a 30 day visa on arrival. I assume you intend to extend your visa whilst there so just buy the ticket for something like 20-28 days, you are going to throw it away anyway so just fulfil the requirements.


----------



## adlancanada (8 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> The requirement is less than 30 days, you get a 30 day visa on arrival. I assume you intend to extend your visa whilst there so just buy the ticket for something like 20-28 days, you are going to throw it away anyway so just fulfil the requirements.


Good idea thanks


----------

